# Der gruseligste Ort in WoW



## Schlamm (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo WoWler^^

Ich suche für unser RP-Gildenevent die gruseligsten Orte in WoW. Welche würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Je konkreter, desto besser.

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus


----------



## skyline930 (29. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHEKQoSv_E8

Definitiv. mMn, *der* gruseligste ort in WoW. Soweit ich weiß ist der Eingang dahin ein Exploit, also könnte das Probleme geben. "Normal" zugängliche Orte fallen mir jetzt spontan nicht ein, außer halt irgendne andere Gruft o.Ä. suchen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juli 2010)

Das Verließ von Karazhan. Oder der Friedhof von Brill bei Nacht. Oder Silvermoon. Da bekam ich immer Angst
dass ich von pinken, schwulen Power-Ranger-Paladinen überfallen werden würde.

Na gut, das Letzte war nicht so ernst.

Ihr könntet euch auch in den "unerreichbaren" Teil von Undercity begeben. Ist echt schick da, aber ihr braucht
einen Priester dazu. 
Oder Noggenfogger.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr könntet euch auch in den "unerreichbaren" Teil von Undercity begeben. Ist echt schick da, aber ihr braucht
> einen Priester dazu.
> Oder Noggenfogger.



Gar nicht mal soooo gruselig...


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tHEKQoSv_E8
> 
> Definitiv. mMn, *der* gruseligste ort in WoW. Soweit ich weiß ist der Eingang dahin ein Exploit, also könnte das Probleme geben. "Normal" zugängliche Orte fallen mir jetzt spontan nicht ein, außer halt irgendne andere Gruft o.Ä. suchen.


Die Krypta fiel mir auch zuerst ein, allerdings weiß ich keinen Weg, wie man da im Moment reinkommt.

Oder kann mir einer sagen, wie man da leicht reinkommt?


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Die Krypta fiel mir auch zuerst ein, allerdings weiß ich keinen Weg, wie man da im Moment reinkommt.
> 
> Oder kann mir einer sagen, wie man da leicht reinkommt?



So


----------



## skyline930 (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> So



He, das wollt ich grad posten :/


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> dass ich von pinken, schwulen Power-Ranger-Paladinen überfallen werden würde.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juli 2010)

Jaa, das "obere" Undercity ist nicht so gruselig. Aber es ist lustig! Eine Schande dass die Stadt nicht weiter ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Totenmannsfurt oder unter der Kathedrale von Sturmwind. xD


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (5. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tHEKQoSv_E8
> 
> Definitiv. mMn, *der* gruseligste ort in WoW. Soweit ich weiß ist der Eingang dahin ein Exploit, also könnte das Probleme geben. "Normal" zugängliche Orte fallen mir jetzt spontan nicht ein, außer halt irgendne andere Gruft o.Ä. suchen.



Also das ist echt einer der mysteriösesten Orten in WoW xD



PKMN schrieb:


> Totenmannsfurt oder unter der Kathedrale von Sturmwind. xD



Totenmannsfurt ist einfach, aber unter Kathedrale von SW? Meinst du den Keller oder wie?


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Jaa, das "obere" Undercity ist nicht so gruselig. Aber es ist lustig! Eine Schande dass die Stadt nicht weiter ausgebaut wurde.


Ich als Hardcore Untoter bin genau deiner Meinung!


----------



## Topperharly (17. August 2010)

naja freu mich als undead auf cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gibts endlich mehr von undercity zu sehen.


----------



## Leethas (13. September 2010)

Leider wird das obere UC mit Cata nur eine Art abstellkammer aber bestimmt schön^^
Kann mir einer vllt mal sagen wo Totmannsfurth ist oder wie ich da hin komme? Davon hab ich nochnie was gehört oder mir fällts nur grad net ein...


----------



## madmurdock (14. September 2010)

Falls noch aktuell: Duskwood der Friedhof. Gibt ein paar Katakomben + eine Ecke am Haus mit dem Elite, wo es ziemlich abgedunkelt ist


----------



## Nerevar88 (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall die Kinder die sich manchmal im Haus in der Nähe von Goldhain treffen, die Form einer Sanduhr annehmen und so stehen bleiben.
Wenn man ihnen folgt hört auf einmal die Musik auf und wird bedrohlich, es wird irgendwie dunkler, irgendwann kommt ein Bansheeschrei und C'thuns Stimme sagt "Ihr werdet sterben!", kurz darauf despawnen die Kinder und 6 nahe Gräber die vorher leer waren sind jetzt frisch umgegraben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHio76Cow_A&NR=1
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;jsessionid=46A6FFD0CDB240837660A6AA0EAA5920.app06_07?topicId=2111792932&postId=52750957027&sid=3


----------



## Kartonics (27. Oktober 2010)

schattenklamm


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (3. November 2010)

Die Fegefeuerinsel im Hügelland. Die verfluchten Geister, verstorbener Allianzhelden sind doch schon gruselig oder?


----------

